
The Mandalorian wouldn't be what it was without Mandalorian cosplay groups - AndrewLiptak
https://www.polygon.com/star-wars/2020/4/23/21227476/star-wars-the-mandalorian-clone-wars-cosplay-timeline-boba-fett-mask-signet-costume
======
eliotpeper
Super cool. I never realized the extent of the feedback loop between SW canon
and SW fan culture.

~~~
AndrewLiptak
Yeah! It's a really fascinating thing.

